

The Secret to Start-Up Success: Save Customers Money - dreamz
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/10/the-secret-to-start-up-success-save-customers-money/

======
brm
There are only a couple secrets to startup success...

Save someone Time

Save someone Headache

Save someone Money

Make someone Money

Make someone cool(er) by association

Make someone smart(er) by association

~~~
patio11
I'm not a fan of the phrasing, but "get the user laid" is often cited.

~~~
coglethorpe
I've heard "get 'em paid or get 'em laid"

------
gcheong
Here's a simpler secret:

Create more value for the customer than it costs them and than it costs you to
produce.

~~~
brm
For being so simple, that's a complicated sentence.

~~~
Hexstream
What if I put it this way?

    
    
      (defun evaluate-profitability (you your-service customer)
        (if (> (value service customer)
    	   (cost your-service customer)
    	   (cost your-service you)))
        "PROFIT!")

------
josefresco
Also key to success; hiring a good PR firm to get you mentioned in a NYTimes
fluff article.

------
SingAlong
Wow nice one! This is what the new idea I'm working on is all about.

I still have a half developed primitive version of an already successful idea
in the west and I hate to copy ideas. But the one I'm working on is a local
version that suits the prices and standard of living locally. I've even edited
the idea to make it simpler to understand as guys in my surrounding are not
too much into tech (they rarely understand the internet. for them all they
know is that there's a gate to it called google).

I was always wondering if this was a valid base to work on an idea.

------
lyime
I think this article makes a really good point and has got me thinking. We all
want to build cool things and innovation is key. Although, in these times I
think coming up with solutions to make people and/or businesses more efficient
might be even more innovative.

------
vlisivka
The Ultimate Question: "How likely is it that you would recommend this company
to a friend or colleague?"

It helps, really.

Replace "company" by whatever you need. I used it to check myself, to check my
firm, to check my solutions, etc.

